

The Zone - martinrue
http://invalidcast.com/2011/04/the-zone

======
enb
I don't think anyone can argue with is, and it may be stating the obvious for
some. But as an example, I found myself recently effectively running my
company's web-dev arm of the business, which meant doing pre-sales and
proposals as well as having to concentrate on the actual coding and web-dev
activities. I simply had to remove myself from the environment I was in (open
plan office with 10 other helpdesk guys as well as sales guys constantly
talking) find a desk with a window and a view, and no harsh air-con or server
noises (and no other people!). I had found my zone.

